# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Ermenilerin 2 milyon Müslüman Osmanlı'yı katlettiği ortaya çıktı.

## atoybil

*HELAL SANA BRUCE FEİN* 
ABD'DEN şOK RAPOR ABD eski Başkanı Reagan’ın danışmanı Fein:* “Beyaz Saray araştırma yaptı, Ermenilerin 2 milyon Müslüman Osmanlı’yı katlettiği ortaya çıktı. Ermeniler, kendi arşivlerini açmıyor, çünkü bu gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını istemiyor…”* dedi. ABD Başkanı Ronald Reagan’ın hukuk danışmanlığını yapan Bruce Fein, sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddialarını değerlendirdi. Ermenilerin bu iddialarının son derece asılsız olduğunu belirten Fein, Reagan’ın başkan olduğu 1981′de bu konunun Beyaz Saray tarafından araştırıldığını ve iddiaların asılsız olduğunun belgelendiğini söyledi. İşte sözde Ermeni soykırımı konusunda Fein’in açıklamaları: “Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun azınlıklara karşı “müthiş” sayılabilecek bir özen gösterdiği gerçeğini unutmamak gerekir. Azınlıklar, kendi dini özgürlüklerini ve hayatlarını son derece rahat bir şekilde sürdürdü. Ermeni terör çeteleri I. Dünya Savaşı sırasında Fransa ve Rusya ile birlikte Osmanlıları öldürdü. Bu rakamın 2 milyon civarında olduğu bir gerçek. Ermeni kayıplarının ise 500 bin civarında olduğu araştırmalarla kanıtlandı. Burada asıl önemli konu, Ermenilerin ihanetidir. Osmanlı da kendisini savundu. üzellikle ABD’de yaşayan Ermeniler, soykırım yalanı ile büyük getiri sağlıyor. ABD yönetimi de büyük paralar döndüğü için Ermenileri karşısına almak istemiyor. Ermeniler ısrarla kendi arşivlerini açmıyor. üünkü yıllardır soykırım yalanı ile dönen getirimi kaybetmek istemiyorlar. Arşivler açıldığı anda gerçek ortaya çıkacak.” 
*UYAN VATANDAşIM ! BAK, Hİü Bİşİ YAPAMIYORSAN BUNU DAğIT VE ANLAT YAZILANLARI DA HARFİYEN UYGULA ----* 
*BAK VATANINA SüZ EDEN KALIR MI?*

*AXA SIGORTA GRUBU ERMENILERE SOYKIRIM TAZMINATI ODEMEYI VADEDIYOR**, AXA OYAK* *
SIGORTALILARIN BILGISINE..*
*Geçtiğimiz günlerde dünyanın dört bir yanında 'sözde ermeni soykırımı' ile ilgili onlarca panel-konferans düzenlenmiş. *Bunların ana sponsorları kim* *
biliyor musunuz? HSBC ve British Airways.... * Bizim ülkemizde bizden elde ettikleri para ile bize karsı sözde ermeni soykırımını destekleyen bu kuruluşlarla olan ilişkilerinizi gözden geçirmeye davet ediyorum. Saygılar....**
*** VARSA HSBC HESAPLARINIZI KAPATIN VE ADVANTAGE KARTLARINIZI IPTAL EDIN**…**
** * ***YA DA EN AZINDAN BU MAILI FORWARDLAYARAK TEPKINIZI GOSTEREBILIRSINIZ**.**
* EGE UNIVERSITESI HASTANEDEKI BUTUN DOKTORLARIN HSBC KREDI KARTLARINI VE HESAPLARINI KAPATTIRDIKLARINI GORUNCE BANKANIN GENEL MUDURLUGU OLAYA EL* *
KOYDU. AMA KIMSE VAZGECMEYINCE ADAMLAR TUTUSTU. BIR SURU FAKSLAR FALAN OZUR YAZILARI. AMA BU SADECE BU HASTANE ILE SINIRLI KALMAMALI. ULKEMIZDE BIR SURU YATIRIM YAPIYORLAR, BIZIMLE IYI GECINMEK İSTIYORLARSA BIR TERCIH YAPSINLAR. ERMENILER MI, TURKIYE MI? BENCE, HIC DUSUNMEYIN KARTLARINIZI* *
IPTAL ETTIRIN. AMA EN ONEMLISI BU OLAY SEBEBIYLE OLDUGUNU BELIRTIN,* *
LUTFEN... !!!**
AYRICA FORTIS BANK'IN DA PKK'YA MAYIN SAGLAYAN KURULUSLA KARDES SIRKET OLDUGUNU DA UNUTMAYALIM. ...**
ve aynı zamanda;**
BU MAİLİ GüNDEREN ARKADAşIM BUNU UMURSAMAYIP DA YAYMAYAN* *
OLURSA KENDİSİNİ LİSTESİNDEN SİLSİN VE* *ENGELLESİN"** DİYOR. BU BİR BİLGİLENDİRME MESAJIDIR. YOK 15 KİşİYE YOLLA* *
MANİTAN SANA AşIK OLSUN GİBİLERİNDEN ABUK SUBUK MANASIZ BIR MESAJ* *
DEğİLDİR. DUYARSIZ KALMAYIN. BU VATAN BİZİM UNUTMAYIN.....*

*Doc. Dr. ILKAY ORHAN* *
Gazi üniversitesi Eczacılık Fakültesi* *
Eczacılık Meslek Bilimleri Bölümü* *
Farmakognozi Anabilim Dalı 06330*

----------

